

Flow chart: How to find out which things to throw out - mortenjust
http://mortenjust.com/2010/08/30/finding-out-which-things-to-throw-out/

======
AndrewDucker
That is one of the least usable flowcharts I have ever seen.

Anyone care to knock together a much more readable one that doesn't use a 3d
isometric view to not just confuse the read by splitting things over multiple
levels, but also to actually obscure the text which is the point of the
diagram?

Don't get me wrong - it's a lovely idea, but the execution is...less than
optimal.

~~~
mortenjust
<http://cl.ly/0340cc29b2d0197d936b>

~~~
AndrewDucker
Thank you!

------
lkozma
What's with the obsession of spending money on the "best" bed. I find I sleep
best on a very thin ~$20 mattress on the floor or on a polyfoam mattress when
camping. In general a plain flat and hard surface seems to feel best for the
back. The more advanced beds remind me a bit of the other big scam: running
shoes. (end of rant and I didn't even mention chairs :)

~~~
jules
Are running shoes a scam? My legs and feet say they aren't. With beds I tend
to agree with you, but try sleeping without a matress when camping. It's
doable but you tend to still be tired in the morning. So it's possible that a
very good matress makes you sleep even better.

~~~
tyweir
The shoe scam quip references the resurgence of barefoot/forefoot running,
which eliminates the need for heel shock absorption or "motion control" shoes
(aka, the costly ones).

It's referred to ask a scam because running shoe retailers typically teach
heel strike running and then offer costly shoes to mitigate injury.

If you're interested check out the book "Born To Run," google POSE running or
check out crossfitendurance.com

~~~
jules
I was never taught heel strike yet I use it. It's not that the shoe retailers
teach it, it's just the most natural way to run when you're wearing shoes.
When you run barefoot you naturally switch to front strike. I'm going to try
running barefoot again. The problem I had with it last time is that you can't
run fast because when you run fast and you're exhausted you're going to hurt
yourself by making small landing mistakes and by stepping on stones and tree
branches and cracks in the road...anyone have experience seriously (i.e. not
light recreational) running barefoot on less than ideal surfaces?

~~~
jafran
While the term "barefoot shoes" seems highly oxymoronic, it does accurately
represent shoes like the Vibram 5 Fingers. These shoes also give you that
initial impulse to run on the balls of your feet. Their main benefit is
smoothing over gravel and my old nemesis, crushed up acorns (damn you mighty
oaks!!!) I've run 6 5Ks in the shoes and will never go back to the thick
healed shoes. I'm still a bit overweight but was much more overweight when I
started running. Running on the balls of your feet makes you use your body's
natural shock absorbers and not the cushioned heel. I highly recommend for
anyone to try out some minimalist shoes. Also, one of the better terms to find
out more on Google is "minimalist running".

~~~
jules
That's interesting, why would you never go back to normal shoes? How does
sprinting on these shoes go?

